
How we lost the moon - sergeant3
https://aeon.co/essays/will-we-ever-walk-again-on-the-surface-of-the-moon
======
nunobrito
Interesting how majority of Europe and a few other civilized nations (Russia,
China) are still skeptical about the veracity of moon landings. I've worked at
a space agency myself, still puzzled how their landing software worked right
on the first try, compared to all the development trial and error required for
simpler module docking on near orbit objects (e.g. Mir, ISS).

Unfortunately the original film footage of the moon landing was lost somehow.

What puzzles my colleagues is the survival to radiation outside the protective
earth shield, reason why other nations are only conducting near-earth
missions. Reminds me when Europe first found the new world, only that on this
case nobody else is going to the moon for some odd reason.

Good tech in those 60s, kind of bad they don't make it anymore.

------
tiemand
I though this was about the Hive taking over the moon.

